# Looking for opening gigs!



## Dustman (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey everybody. I'm in an original folk/rock band in London and we're finally ready to start playing some shows! We're called Newport Electric, you can find us on Facebook, Bandcamp, Myspace and Instagram. Look us up or get a hold of me here. Right now we are in the middle of recording our first album and we want to start promoting it. Here's a link to a video we threw together for a local radio contest.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BLTR3-WDbY


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I liked it. Now comes the hard part "finding gigs".


----------



## Dustman (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh Yeah! I forgot to mention, we're looking for a piano/organist (think blue rodeo style keys) If anyone knows of one!


----------



## Dustman (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's two more tunes to give a better idea of our song. The first song features a banjo with a single coil ran through a plexi! Listen for the banjo solo with distortion!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh5SZdT87kc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Elvdt_aFBNU


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Dustman said:


> Hey everybody. I'm in an original folk/rock band in London and we're finally ready to start playing some shows! We're called Newport Electric, you can find us on Facebook, Bandcamp, Myspace and Instagram. Look us up or get a hold of me here. Right now we are in the middle of recording our first album and we want to start promoting it. Here's a link to a video we threw together for a local radio contest.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BLTR3-WDbY


Have you hit the open mic circuit? Not only are open mics a great way to hone your performance chops, they are a great way to connect with other musicians. Don't just go, play your tune and leave, hang out for a bit and get to know some people.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sometimes some self-promotion goes a long way. You're already doing it in cyberspace, you just have to do the same from stage. Stage an event. Rent a hall, publicize, make it an occasion (either an established celebration like Valentine, family day, or a made up one like half way to summer or whatever), half a contrasting but complimenting short opening act, price the event reasonably, door prizes (like swag) or some other attraction. Do this a few times to get your live name out there. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Great talent boys. As soon as you do a few gigs, others will follow i"m sure. Good luck.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Contact the guys in Messes and Miracles - judging from your description that would be a good match-up.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 1, 2011)

So far we've hit the London Music Club for an open mic night and we're booked to play there next month between two other bands.(Feb 15) 
Budda, one of the guys in the band actually brought up Messes and Miracles, so we'll definitely try and get a hold of them.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Check your PM's.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you to james on bass!!!!!
We'll be opening for Snakebite on March 29th at Norma Jeans in London. Hope to see some of you local guys come out to check out both bands.


----------

